# Home made incubator



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

If I was to make an incubator for my leopard gecko eggs what equipment would I need. I was thinking of using one of those drinks fridges.

I have a dimmer thermostat. Are heat bulbs or mats better?

Any thing else I'd need?


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

kelz.1988 said:


> If I was to make an incubator for my leopard gecko eggs what equipment would I need. I was thinking of using one of those drinks fridges.
> 
> I have a dimmer thermostat. Are heat bulbs or mats better?
> 
> Any thing else I'd need?


Mats are normally alot easier when making an incubator; all you need to have is a polsyrene box,a heat mat, mat stat and then a cricket box, an incubation medium for the eggs and a thermostat and hydrometer to measure that everything is alright : victory:


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Mats are normally alot easier when making an incubator; all you need to have is a polsyrene box,a heat mat, mat stat and then a cricket box, an incubation medium for the eggs and a thermostat and hydrometer to measure that everything is alright : victory:


Would a dimmer stat be ok? It's all I have spare


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

kelz.1988 said:


> Would a dimmer stat be ok? It's all I have spare


not sure if u can hook up a dimmer stat to a heat mat.....


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

kelz.1988 said:


> Would a dimmer stat be ok? It's all I have spare


Sorry to say this but i would have said no. I remember being told never to use a heatmat on a dimmer although the reason at the moment escapes me.

Sorry i cant give you a more definitive answer.

Edit :- Although i cant remember the reason why, It was the reason i used a heat lamp for 2 days when my mat stat blew up instead of putting my heatmat on the dimmer


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just found this link

Choosing a Thermostat

I have the habitstat dimming stat and says its suitable for any heat source up to 600w??

But I don't want to take the risk if there's a actual reason


----------



## bloodisntred (May 21, 2012)

have to addmit and i know everyone is going to be like D:!!!!!! what the hell is wrong with you but...... i dont actually own a thermostat 
oh that a lie my tropical fish tank has a thermostat :/ 

all my leos and iguana cage stays up to temp and if one of the heat matts broke my room would be up to temp anyway because of the iguana cage is DEATH D: i know itd probs save me on electricity BUT i havent got round to getting one yet
i always check them everyday tho but 4 years with out one and mine are all alright. 
also if they overheated which i doubt they will as heat mat is on full anyway there cages are massive so should would be able to get away from the heat.

i WILL be getting a thermostat for when i breed my leos tho dont want to loose the eggs.
soo this didnt really answer the question about ysing a dimmer thermostat but i just fort id say anyway 

good luck


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I finally found the information i was looking for.

Most of the dimmer stats on the market including the one you probably have, have a minimum load of 40W.
Given that your probably not going to have more than a 7W heat mat on then the dimmer wont even switch on.

Thats why you need a mat stat as the load requirement to work is a lot lower.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Also dont forget a cake rack or something similar as you cant just put the cricket box on the heat mat : victory:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

you can use a drink fridge i have one , running on a 60 watt spot on a dimmer with two pc fan pushing the hot air round the fridge









this is how i did it 

strip all the fridge parts out of the back fit a ceramic buld holder in the back above this is a shelf cut two pc fan into the shelf above the spot run these off a mobile phone charger, stick a 60 watt bulb in cover the back up with some board to hold the heat in your done 

you can get the pc fans from here Hard disk drive case Cooling Fans 

i have mine on a dimmer stat running very well 

hope it helps if you need any other info pm me 

Paul


----------



## Tonybb (Jun 24, 2012)

Get a habistat pulse thermostat a heat pad and a used fridge.It word very good and its cheap and easy to make


----------



## incubatormaker (Jun 28, 2012)

Click link in my sig 
All about how to make incubator is on this new blog


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

for my corns i used a plastic box, an aquarium fish tank heater,some bricks,some water,a thermometer,some damp vermiculite,an ice cream tub and a big furry blanket

i like details : victory:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

my dad did his corns and leos in a polystyrene box filled with water and an aquarium heater ... then a platform made from egg crate and then the eggs go in cricket tubs filled with damp vermiculite


----------

